# Pax viewing their ratings



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://bgr.com/2017/04/26/uber-app-...dium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_module


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I can see a day when UBER discontinues the driver rating passenger portion. I usually avoid PAX under 4.6 and know many drivers who do the same. UBER is not going to like their 25% take having to wait for multiple minutes until a newbie arrives.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> I can see a day when UBER discontinues the driver rating passenger portion. I usually avoid PAX under 4.6 and know many drivers who do the same. UBER is not going to like their 25% take having to wait for multiple minutes until a newbie arrives.


The system is flawed but i find most of the times it is resistance of drivers to change their own behavior or failure to fix an easy issue. which is their right as it is their own car and business, but would rather blame the rating system.


----------



## AwesomeKev27 (Nov 19, 2016)

It's a good thing pax can now see their ratings. For those rude and nightmarish passengers, they'll get a reality check when they see how low their ratings are and maybe turn their evil ways around!

Uber actually announced 2 rating updates - The second affects the UberPool rating system for drivers. If a Pool rider wants to give you less than 5 stars, it will ask them why. The reasons listed are “poor route,” “too many pickups,” “navigation,” “driving,” or “other. If it's one of the ones that are out of your control, your score won't be affected. What are your guys thoughts on that? Fix the issue?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I just dropped off 2 ladies who claimed they are forced to rate drivers now before their next ride will ask as the night progresses


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't think passengers are required to rate.
I gave like 28 rides and only got rated on 5 of them apparently.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> I don't think passengers are required to rate.
> I gave like 28 rides and only got rated on 5 of them apparently.


They recently changed I think, I talked to a pax yesterday who claimed she could not order an uber until she rated her last ride. Then asked me for her rating to double check with what she knew already.

Also if you check your rider app, not sure if you ever took a ride, the rider rating is now displayed under yo name.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

On my rider app, I can't see my own rating.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> On my rider app, I can't see my own rating.


Assuming you rode on uber before, or it may be a 5.0, I am assuming you have to update your app, my phone is set to update everything automatically.

Perhaps they are starting by region, but I promise you it is there along with a big bubble that says TAP TO LEARN MORE with a bunch of jibber jabber we all know. I don't know how to add a screenshot to this site, and would not do my profile but perhaps someone can post the UNDERSTANDING YOUR RATING message for PAX

I have a lot of negative things to say about Uber but I think they are doing some good things for a change.

I would encourage everyone to go over the message, and be prepared for conversations with your pax, as it would be safer for you to talk and drive at the same time. Also try not to be negative.

My suggestion is to not to go straight to the tipping topic, till the end. Very often people remember the last thing discussed as it is the freshest.

I would dilute the tipping issue if people are concerned and seeking advice on how to improve their own rating with other issues like


Putting in the correct address or business name instead of the pin
Perhaps if you had issues with drivers finding your place, sending a text to help drivers navigate

Waiting outside instead of watching the phone to see if the driver has arrived
behavior during ride
doorslamming
then hit them with the tipping cures all discussion
Good luck people, this a good opportunity to change the culture in our favor and would love to discuss strategies on changing riders one by one.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Every few rides someone does not close my door hard enough, I can hear it when it happens and most will realize it and close it properly, but that's why you think people are slamming your car door they are just trying to shut it properly.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Every few rides someone does not close my door hard enough, I can hear it when it happens and most will realize it and close it properly, but that's why you think people are slamming your car door they are just trying to shut it properly.


Up until recently, I honestly don't think 99.9% are slamming doors on purpose, or in any way against the uber driver. They probably slam their own doors to their own cars, it is just that it is a lot louder effect inside the car. I have been recently diagnosed as a door slammer and never knew it, and someone recently pointed out, and I always thought it was because my car has a lot of issues but all my cars I had issues like the window not rolling up anymore or one of the screws coming loose off the panel, or the handle breaking off. But outside a few times when I was angry or frustrated never intend to slam the door on purpose at least.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Up until recently, I honestly don't think 99.9% are slamming doors on purpose, or in any way against the uber driver. They probably slam their own doors to their own cars, it is just that it is a lot louder effect inside the car. I have been recently diagnosed as a door slammer and never knew it, and someone recently pointed out, and I always thought it was because my car has a lot of issues but all my cars I had issues like the window not rolling up anymore or one of the screws coming loose off the panel, or the handle breaking off. But outside a few times when I was angry or frustrated never intend to slam the door on purpose at least.


My father always taught us to slam the doors hard and one time my mother had her hand on the back part and I slammed the door shut on her finger. She didn't even go to the ER poor thing, I was a kid and I was crying, but she was okay I guess.


----------

